# Testing Raws



## AtomAnt (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey y'all... a friend of mine asked me for some help in finding a lab where he can test his raw powders to ensure they are legit. He is located domestically and would prefer to find a domestic laboratory if he can. 

He wants a lab that is able to provide a detailed analysis and pick up any trace elements that may be in the powder. 

Does anyone have any references or resources they can offer to help my buddy out with his testing?


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 8, 2014)

Bump... anything guys?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 8, 2014)

Atom not local due to legality of what you want tested.. there are kits that show what a compound is but not purity . Find a local college kid in 4th year chemistry ..hand him 100 $ and have him run it.. But an important note sir..you must have specs of the so called compound to compare to because say its 99% , then 99% of what?


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks IB... I'll let him know


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 9, 2014)

Kits run 250 $  btw. shows compound only .


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 9, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Kits run 250 $  btw. shows compound only .



Yeah, this guy needs to know purity... He was selling some stuff and got some complaints.  

Hey, but it ain't my show, so I'll give him whatever advice I can but ultimately leave it to him

Thanks again brotha


----------



## msc173 (Apr 20, 2014)

In your boat man bought a ton of stuff and been getting complaints as we'll. I read a thread earlier that said something about a type of acid that is high in the powders is causing pain home brews.


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 20, 2014)

I was thinking about this yesterday, and it is not exactly the same as what AtomAnt is asking, but along the same lines.  
Do the companies that produce human grade test, deca, etc get their raws from China, or is there some other source for powders?  Talking about Paddock, Watson, Organon, etc...


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 20, 2014)

chrisr116 said:


> I was thinking about this yesterday, and it is not exactly the same as what AtomAnt is asking, but along the same lines.
> 
> Do the companies that produce human grade test, deca, etc get their raws from China, or is there some other source for powders?  Talking about Paddock, Watson, Organon, etc...




They make their own raws ! LoL


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 20, 2014)

Haha. Maybe so


----------



## Cobramike (May 8, 2014)

msc173 said:


> In your boat man bought a ton of stuff and been getting complaints as we'll. I read a thread earlier that said something about a type of acid that is high in the powders is causing pain home brews.



U must be referring to carbolic acid. That was in many test enanthate batches a couple years ago


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 8, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> They make their own raws ! LoL



If you notice on box from those hg companies they are from different countries and usa pharm companies gets bids for who bottles their stuff and test continually new lot numbers for purity..Watson is in Calif but vial is bottled out of country.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (May 8, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> If you notice on box from those hg companies they are from different countries and usa pharm companies gets bids for who bottles their stuff and test continually new lot numbers for purity..Watson is in Calif but vial is bottled out of country.




Yes you're right- guess I should of clarified... The raws are made in the same place as the finished products usually.


----------

